# Probiotics that do not cause gas



## clack013 (Jul 6, 2007)

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Look for ones that don't have added prebiotics like FOS (fructo oligo saccharide).Any increase in gas should pass for most people in a week or so. You might go on a flatus reduction diet when you start them so any increase from the prebiotics is off set by not eating anything else you normally eat that is food for the gas producing bacteria. http://www.gicare.com/pated/edtgs12.htm has a sample menu and food information.K.


----------



## clack013 (Jul 6, 2007)

Thankyou, I see that align is very popular. Do you know if it has an added prebiotic or not?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I'm not sure if what it has counts, but my GI doctor seems to find it is one of the ones that more people tolerate when starting up.K.


----------

